# Kentucky XC thread



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

Who's in?  

I shall be multi-tasking by combining it with the fascinating studying of leasehold covenants


----------



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

Allison Springer takes a fall just a couple of fences from home. Poor her.


----------



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

Mary is just setting off


----------



## moodymare1987 (30 April 2011)

Meee only just realised thank you for the post


----------



## flashmans (30 April 2011)

The commentating/sounds seem a bit ahead of the action?
Or is that just for me?


----------



## Cavblacks (30 April 2011)

Hows Mary doing/ done? How are you watching it?


----------



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

Not just you. They have said their technical team are going to try and sort it out.


----------



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

Watching here: http://www.usefnetwork.com/Rolex3Day2011/ 

Mary and King's Temptress are having a super round and so far going clear!


----------



## Kokopelli (30 April 2011)

Where are you watching?

ETA: Sorry cross posted.


----------



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

Mary is home clear inside the time


----------



## Kokopelli (30 April 2011)

It says I'm unauthorised to watch due to my location? Has anyone else got that?


----------



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

Jessica Phoenix retired. 

Philip Dutton got round with a refusal.


----------



## Cavblacks (30 April 2011)

Puppy said:



			Watching here: http://www.usefnetwork.com/Rolex3Day2011/ 

Mary and King's Temptress are having a super round and so far going clear! 

Click to expand...

Thanks Puppy!


----------



## Cavblacks (30 April 2011)

Puppy said:



			Mary is home clear inside the time  

Click to expand...

FANTASTIC!!! Go Mary!


----------



## flashmans (30 April 2011)

Ahh, fixed now 
I heard the fall before I saw it! V confusing.

Glad Mary got round okay!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Mary and that classy mare looked fantastic, made it look easy. Michael Pollard rides really nicely. really unlucky slip.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

oh shame, what a brave horse to try to jump the duck's head fgs.


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

Watching on FEI TV,thanks for info on action and commentary, I had noticed !!
Mohitos breast plate has  broken and the rider has just fallen at the second duck,in the lake.


----------



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

Feel very sorry for the lady with the super honest grey who just fell at the water. Did you see that horse try to jump the head of the duck?!!

ETS - Haha, snap K!


----------



## pinktiger (30 April 2011)

i cant see it gutted!!! ive tried the link to the free usa site but it says it cant be viewed as my location is unrec!! so im relying on you all!! really wished id seen marys round!!!! Well done mary!!!!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

real shame, they were going really well and looked a great combination. love this guy's riding, super through the coffin, so good to see a proper one!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

pinktiger, you can do a daily fee for fei tv, that's where i'm watching (i subscribed last year for weg or something, can't remember).


----------



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

Fall for William Coleman and Twizzel. Both look fine though.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

ah damn, horse dropped a knee at first open corner, fell, really unlucky. this is NOT a dressage competition, that's for sure...


----------



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

pinktiger said:



			i cant see it gutted!!! ive tried the link to the free usa site but it says it cant be viewed as my location is unrec!! so im relying on you all!! really wished id seen marys round!!!! Well done mary!!!!
		
Click to expand...

See Teapot's thread to see how to get around it. It took me a while, but even I managed it  

Oli T just entering the commentary box!

ETS - and immediately mentions airjackets, lol!


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

Ollie T now joined the commentary team...


----------



## LEC (30 April 2011)

Hooray it all works for me - many thanks to those who worked out out to get the streaming!


----------



## LEC (30 April 2011)

Is it me or is Kelly Prather setting up a long way away and looks like she is sjing them in position?


----------



## ldlp111 (30 April 2011)

Can i ask just ask when you added the new proxy or whatever is called did you get a screen saying do not abuse use etc?


----------



## LEC (30 April 2011)

I ignored the do not abuse and clicked to see website as did not connect after 10 secs


----------



## ldlp111 (30 April 2011)

I sort of gnored it too  but don't want to get in trouble


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

Well sat Martha Mcdowell, very nearly another fall, luckily the horse stood still.
Lots of Point 2 's being worn I notice.


----------



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

Martha Mcdowell eliminated.


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

Change of co commentator, now its Buck Davidson


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

this course is causing a lot of problems, Mary made it look so easy, very deceptive.


----------



## LEC (30 April 2011)

Also do not forget Mary's horse is v.experienced as done quite a few 4* now. Most of these only ever do one 4* and thats Rolex.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Yes, very true. 
Laine Ashker, no idea of a coffin canter imho. deserved that stop, horse was good to somehow scramble over the first element. the others that i've seen have all ridden it really well and gone through well because of it.


----------



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

Who thought Subway was a good name for a horse?!


----------



## Vickijay (30 April 2011)

Woo lucky I have a computer geek boyfriend who did all that proxy thing for me, can see it at last!!!


----------



## LEC (30 April 2011)

I was watching Anthony Patch and thought where is she going as he was not focused on the fence and her line did not look great. Hard to tell from the angle about the canter.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

LEC said:



			I was watching Anthony Patch and thought where is she going as he was not focused on the fence and her line did not look great. Hard to tell from the angle about the canter.
		
Click to expand...

i thought he looked a bit strung out coming in to it. but then, i'm not a big fan of hers (after what happened to poor old Frodo Baggins) so maybe i saw it wrong!


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

and Hollywood takes a runout at the skinny brush,
 how long is their lunch break?


----------



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

And hour and a half, I think. 

I'm not enjoying some of the commentary....  "like" "y'know".


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

Thanks y'all !
I am liking St Barths.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Puppy said:



			And hour and a half, I think. 

I'm not enjoying some of the commentary....  "like" "y'know".
		
Click to expand...

someone on COTH said the t.v. commentary is terrible compared to that at Badminton.


----------



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

kerilli said:



			i thought he looked a bit strung out coming in to it. but then, i'm not a big fan of hers (after what happened to poor old Frodo Baggins) so maybe i saw it wrong!
		
Click to expand...

What happened to FB?


----------



## Vickijay (30 April 2011)

St Barths is just super. Love how shes riding him too


----------



## LEC (30 April 2011)

Basically she killed him. Had a hospital stride going into a fence.


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

I am liking a fresh complexion on the commentary, the main Badminton man gets a bit samey??,
However, I am agreeing about the accents, I dont hear too well the best of times!!
St Barths having been held is off again.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

LEC said:



			Basically she killed him. Had a hospital stride going into a fence.
		
Click to expand...

this, tragically. she galloped him into fence 5 at rolex a few years ago, a big flower basket le up fence, absolutely flat out and he didn't even take-off, the most horrific fall i have ever witnessed. it killed him and she was very lucky to live. she's very gutsy, i'll give her that.

she'd been getting 'fastest time of the day' at loads of events running up to that, kind of riding for a fall i believe... if you're going faster, routinely, as a young rider, than the very best in the world.. you know...


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

"the morning session"... they have a lunch break?! how jolly civilised, what?


----------



## Vickijay (30 April 2011)

kerilli said:



			"the morning session"... they have a lunch break?! how jolly civilised, what?  

Click to expand...

Civilised but boring for us though!! Does anyone know how long the break is?


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

an hour and a half, according to eventing nation.


----------



## LEC (30 April 2011)

The good riders are making it look fine and the less experienced are making it look hard. It looks a good course and I think Joe Meyer, WFP and MT will be relishing the chance to attack it now.


----------



## milo'n'molly (30 April 2011)

I give up, stupid pooter i cant even do the proxy thing


----------



## pinktiger (30 April 2011)

kerilli said:



			pinktiger, you can do a daily fee for fei tv, that's where i'm watching (i subscribed last year for weg or something, can't remember).
		
Click to expand...


thanx for that but i came into it all so late (wasnt really worth paying for 1/3 of the field i felt) due to trying to get the other free site up and running that ive phoned my friend in desperation and we have arranged next year a mass viewing (so will pay for the FEI one) with wine and nibbles!!  Im sure at some point it will be on tv but theres nout like watching it live as the action happens!!  Best of luck to all the runners and riders come home safe  !!!!


----------



## Vickijay (30 April 2011)

milo'n'molly said:



			I give up, stupid pooter i cant even do the proxy thing

Click to expand...




pinktiger said:



			thanx for that but i came into it all so late (wasnt really worth paying for 1/3 of the field i felt) due to trying to get the other free site up and running that ive phoned my friend in desperation and we have arranged next year a mass viewing (so will pay for the FEI one) with wine and nibbles!!  Im sure at some point it will be on tv but theres nout like watching it live as the action happens!!  Best of luck to all the runners and riders come home safe  !!!!
		
Click to expand...

My geek OH said he could do a really simple step by step (with pictures) thing on how to do it if you wanted?


----------



## juliap (30 April 2011)

this is how I did it:-

Load Fire fox

then go to https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/foxyproxy-standard

and download the foxy proxy standard addon

Need to restart Firefox after wards.

Then goto Tools (I didn't get the little blue button other mention) - open Foxy Proxy Std - then options - Add new proxy.

You then need to open a new tab & go to http://www.hidemyass.com/proxy-list/

this will give you a list of proxy ip addresses - choose one ( I picked a US one - don't know if it makes a difference) and copy & paste the IP address into the Add new proxy ( in the Manual Proxy box) then add the port number as well from the hidemyass page.

I ignored the box that came up  - You didn't enter and enable any whitelisted (inclusive) URL patterns. This means the proxy won't be used unless FoxyProxy is set to "Use Proxy 75.65.184.94:27977 for all URLs". Continue anyway?

Final step is to click on the mode box at the top of your foxy proxy box and tell it to use the IP address you've just added



Sounds more complicated than it is - I'm no computer wizz but got there by trial & error.

You might have to refresh the Kentucky page as well & ignore the bit about the hosting - should redirect after 10 secs

Good luck!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

starting again in a minute, Jumbo's Jake up first... hope my Jumbaby is as good as this one!

humph, misread the listing. oh well.


----------



## Vickijay (30 April 2011)

on again!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

this one might run herself into trouble at this rate...


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

good riding on the headstrong chestnut mare.


----------



## Lolo (30 April 2011)

Not a fan of the chestnut :/ Looks very fighty...


----------



## wizoz (30 April 2011)

Humph, have tried to watch it but i'm on Mac so no idea how to change settings :-/ You lot need to do better commentary


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Lolo said:



			Not a fan of the chestnut :/ Looks very fighty...
		
Click to expand...

oodles of ability though. wrongly bitted imho, i'd love to see her in a rubber pelham. just an arrogant looking mare but loads of talent.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

arrogant chestnut leaves a knee and tips rider off. drats. that was Jil walton and my sedona.
dr leader just started. canadian rider Rebecca Howard going v well.


----------



## Lolo (30 April 2011)

Yep- and does she know it! Bad luck about the fall- at a totally innocuous looking fence poor girl.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

20 pens for dr leader, jumped into combination too big to turn.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Tiana comes into these combinations real quick, horse is a great jumper. 
Karen O'Connor just starting on Quintus.


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

Just got back from  Rolex dressage finals, they are taking a break,
 33 is starting, have I missed Oli?


----------



## Lolo (30 April 2011)

And another 20 I'd think?


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

a run out for Tiana. dressage leader pressure getting to her maybe? Rebecca Howard nearly finished, getting time pens but did a lovely round. lots of the fences are the same as for WEG btw.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Oli hasn't gone yet, nor WFP, nor Mary on her second one.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Tiana's score still says just 20, surprisingly. maybe they'll let her off the run-past, doubt it though!
KOC going well.


----------



## Vickijay (30 April 2011)

Oli is going....


----------



## wizoz (30 April 2011)

Who is currently in the lead please and on what penalties?


----------



## Katie_B (30 April 2011)

Finally managed to get it working, thank you for all the instructions!! Broadband is playing up a little though.


Go Oli!!!!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Tiana fallen at same one as Jil walton, first part of farmyard, big table i think it is. KOC looking v good. Oli started.


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

The great OT, as announced by this commentator,
 airbag deployed, they have great sayings, sadly the Fernhill grey is out, pity


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Mary in the lead on Dr score, about 46 pens ish iirc.


----------



## wizoz (30 April 2011)

kerilli said:



			Mary in the lead on Dr score, about 46 pens ish iirc.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks K, just trying to work out what chance WFP has of catching up


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

whoop Im viewing!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Oli going really well.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

the leaderboard's on the kentucky website. toddy started!


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

Here comes Toddy


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

KOC home, finishes on 68.7
OT looking really good, horse was a tad hesitant through sunken road but growing in confidence, super at double of corners. great at Head Of the Lake.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Toddy and Grass Valley going v well, perfect through sunken road.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

clayton just started on Be My Guest. Toddy great through hollow. OT nearly finished, 2 easy fences to go.


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

Oli home safe,
 masterclass from Toddy as ever


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

OT 2.4 time.
clayton looking great xc.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

toddy just made the water jump (double of angled ducks in water) look easy peasy. awesome riding. 
clayton v v tidy.


----------



## Katie_B (30 April 2011)

Well done Oli , a lovely round from what I saw thanks t my faltering connection...and Toddy is making this look so easy!!

The crowds look quite small, is that normal for Kentucky?


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

Oli did ride a lovely round.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

toddy flying.
clayton v quick and neat through sunken road.
great through hollow.
oh no, stop for toddy at angled skinny near end.


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

Oh no poor Clayton! I'm not totally sure what happened there!


----------



## Lolo (30 April 2011)

Oops! Poor MT.


----------



## Katie_B (30 April 2011)

:O What happened to Toddy?!


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

Oh it was MT!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

toddy just really had to ride for his stride at the penultimate one, horse backing off a tad. home safe but 20 pens.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

clayton very free into water, got away with it though.


----------



## Katie_B (30 April 2011)

Kerilli, did MT look tired at the end? I can't see anything and am only catching the commentary and the odd still


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

clayton going really well, horse looks full of running.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

no, i don't think MT looked tired, maybe horse slipped or didn't lock on or backed off ditch, not sure, they didn't show it, only him turning away, annoying.


----------



## Katie_B (30 April 2011)

kerilli said:



			no, i don't think MT looked tired, maybe horse slipped or didn't lock on or backed off ditch, not sure, they didn't show it, only him turning away, annoying.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, it's a shame, he had sounded fantastic up until then.


----------



## moodymare1987 (30 April 2011)

Will most definitely be rooting for the brits tomorrow mary king and oli had good rounds  What time is the show jumping on tomorrow does anyone know. Shame for Mark Todd with the stop though.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

clayton great through double of angled hedges. he's going to get time pens... 2.8.
he finishes on 53, into 2nd i think.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

mary 47.7
clayton in 2nd.


----------



## LizzyandToddy (30 April 2011)

Well I should think mary is pretty happy knowing that she will be going leading into showjumping and possibly holding 1st and 2nd places if she gets another clear!!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

American girl Susan Beebee on course, horse was a bit sticky but she's done a great job so far, clear, growing in confidence. really good through water combo.


----------



## krushby (30 April 2011)

Thanks for tips on USEF network, mozilla, proxy etc.  I've not got a message about flash player 9 - pressed install twice but once installed, nothing's happened.  Has anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

anyone know the order of who's to come?


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

I like this horse alot


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

the order will be on the kentucky website i think.
susan beebee very good and clever to brush in hollow, excellent from both of them.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

vizslak, you mean prowler? nice huh?
joe meyer's snip v sticky into water but went.


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

Its a lovely horse and she rides it fabulously


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

snip is 19?! no way. really good through coffin.
susan beebee clear through head of the lake, going well.


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

Yes Prowler, just had refusal though


----------



## wizoz (30 April 2011)

Snip must have relatively low mileage though? Haven't seen him out in a long time.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

problem for susan beebee, couldn't hear what it was though. snip clear through sunken road.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

snip great through hollow. 
susan beebee direct route at angled hedges at end, making it look easy. 
american kristi nunnink and r-star on course, great mare this. 
susan finished. shame about 20 pens.
jo meyer looking good.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

eeek, jo hails a taxi into head of the lake, horse v sticky but went somehow, clear and out!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

joe still going well, over normandy bank. 
r-star v nicely through sunken road.
aussie Hamish Cargill starting now.


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

Snips a funny little thing hey, he is going beautifully again now but keeps looking v sticky and unhappy in places!


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

joe meyer v good through farmyard. not great on the clock though. 
r-star great through quarry.
r-star falls at first open corner, total misser to it. horse up and fine.


----------



## Lolo (30 April 2011)

:O Poor person!!


----------



## Katie_B (30 April 2011)

Oh god!! I get a screen back just in time to see that fall!


----------



## Vickijay (30 April 2011)

such a shame for r-star. Lovely mare


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

joe finishes on 69.4, had time pens.
kristi being tended to, didn't get landed on.
hamish going well, through coffin.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

real shame for r-star, totally unbalanced approach though, could see it coming way out unfortunately.
boyd martin now commentating, just said he used to go forward more in midair as Hamish does, and managed to knock himself out doing that a few years ago, eeeek..
hamish held.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

yes, snip doesn't look as though he's loving it, he switches off a bit here and there. joe did well to get him round clear.
course still held while they tend to kristi.


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

Seems like a long hold,Hope Kristi is ok
 pity Hamish, is this to his advantage or disadvantage do you think?


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

Oh dear Hamish has had two runouts


----------



## Trish C (30 April 2011)

Disadvantage 

Feel sorry for him


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

LMao! Did he just say 'argh you gash!' about hamish! Pmsl!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

hamish finishes. ah, boyd says he's aiming Neville for Burghley, interesting...
Sinead Halpin going v well, lovely rider.


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

Finally sat down - glad Mary kad a good ride with King's Temptress

Have I missed anything exciting?


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

the girl lying in 3rd place, Heather, it's her first 4*... wow, all power to her!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

teapot, it's causing loads of probs all over the shop.
OT clear.
toddy 1 refusal.
clayton clear.
quite a few other falls and problems.


----------



## LEC (30 April 2011)

Sinead worked for WFP for a season.


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

Manoir de Carneville, liking him a lot!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

LEC said:



			Sinead worked for WFP for a season.
		
Click to expand...

ah, not surprised. very stylish and unflappable up there. nice job.
missy ransenhousen going well too.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

alison springer started. i think she fell earlier on her other horse.


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

Really impressed by Sinead's round


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

sinead finished clear, a few time pens, into 3rd.
missy r going well.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

teapot, there's a pic of her i linked to the other day, jumping into water down a big drop, so relaxed, perfect position. v stylish rider.


----------



## welshchick (30 April 2011)

Just can't access the video....Rubbish!

WFP had his fingers crossed for Sinead last night on his website. Sweet! 

http://www.foxpitteventing.co.uk/news/30-04-2011-rolex/


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

alison springer going well.
James Alliston starts on Jumbo's Jet. Brit rider based in San Francisco.


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

Not quite sure on James Alliston's style as yet...


----------



## Vickijay (30 April 2011)

Jumbos Jake looks as much like his dad as Ive seen (apart from being bay!)


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

kristi nunnink, who the course was held for, is okay, they've just said.
Alison has a run out at hollow (quarry), unlucky.


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

Oh poor Alison


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

Am loving the commentary, would bluddi be acceptable on BBC!!


----------



## Katie_B (30 April 2011)

So who is this British rider then? I don't recognise the name but he appears to be have done a pretty decent job so far.

ETS. Sorry my question has already been answered!


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

kerilli said:



			teapot, there's a pic of her i linked to the other day, jumping into water down a big drop, so relaxed, perfect position. v stylish rider.
		
Click to expand...

Shall go search *toddles*


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

kinell, not a great stride into water but JJ went like a star for him. v nice horse.
missy finishes.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

James A was born in UK and went to Oxford i think, but lives in San Fran.


----------



## Fletch (30 April 2011)

Just looked at fence analysis on Rolex website - what is Fence 13 as it seems to be causing carnage?


----------



## NR99 (30 April 2011)

Just noticed K's tip for FEI TV so have subscribed and here I am  *waves*


----------



## NR99 (30 April 2011)

Was just going to say I have never come across Jimmy A?


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

Come on Mary


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

FEI tv, love it


----------



## welshchick (30 April 2011)

They're saying Fernhill Urco is a bit sticky?


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

am loving the US commentary


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

jumbo's jet does look like his daddy! got loads of jump too. pretty forgiving sort. Mary's started on Fernhill Urco.


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

liking little urco


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

Not sticky per se, just unsure maybe? Mary's given him a peach of a ride as it is his first 4*


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

argh, JJ just got a bit too rattled and stopped at rail into water. 
Mary going well.
i'm loving the commentary as well, reminds me of the t.v. ads for Fosters i think it is, with the two guys giving advice on the phone.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Urco looking a little green but Mary doing a great job, and on time.


----------



## welshchick (30 April 2011)

Yep, it's Urco's biggest competition to date.


----------



## amyneave (30 April 2011)

Gosh just looked at results and it seems to be causing lots of problems. There seems to have been a lot of falls!!! Havn't been following, but hope everyone is ok.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Urco makes the forward distance in the hollow/quarry very easily. growing in confidence. lovely at both open corners.


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

Urco's ears - love them!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

yes, lots of problems, lots of horse falls unforch, at table in farmyard and at first open corner in partic. 
James A finishes.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Mary great through Head of the Lake... ugh, skeweed a bit coming back in, had to work through the 2 ducks.


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Urco getting a bit flat over big table but okay. got his ears pricked, galloping on really well.


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

mary is giving him a lovely ride


----------



## welshchick (30 April 2011)

Come on Mary & Urco!


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

Jeez that was a long one *wince* MARY stop it!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Mary sees a total flyer at the big table into farmyard, nervous laughter from commentators! 
Jess Phoenix going well, used her voice to get horse to listen!


----------



## NR99 (30 April 2011)

Mary's giving him a lovely ride


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

good decision by Mary to go long at double of hedges, he's looking a little tired. home and clear, 8 time.
into 2nd i think.


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

Brilliant Mary through the finish!


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

Yyayy, home with a couple of time faults, fab ride!


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

yep 2nd to herself


----------



## Katie_B (30 April 2011)

Wow, first and second, go Mary!!!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

michael pollard through coffin very fast but got away with it.
jessca phoenix going well.
love Boyd's commentary, so obv that he really knows what he's talking about!
wfp warming up...


----------



## welshchick (30 April 2011)

Yaaaaayyyyy, well done to Mary & Urco!


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

Interesting that fixed peaks are more the norm in the US than over here!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

lovely to see Mary at top of the leaderboard with both. very long time since anyone did a 1,2 at 4*...


----------



## wizoz (30 April 2011)

Come on WFP....Bl@@dy well done Mary King, she gets younger every year


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

Is WFP last on course?

Thanks Boyd!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

last to go, WFP, as the commentator says, "here's the man!", love it!
great commentary. much more fun than Mike Tucker getting it wrong all the time!  
jessica Phoenix home 15 secs under time, great.


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

PMSL at the stock tie comments


----------



## NR99 (30 April 2011)

Love the commentary on the use of stocks.  Come on WFP


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

Loving the commentry too, especially when someone f's up and boyd calls them a gash!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

WFP foot perfect through first water.
Neuf really jumping. slightly weird through coffin but forward and clear.


----------



## welshchick (30 April 2011)

Oh yeah, WFP's the man!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

ha, never seen that before, MP tapped red flag off, circled to come to 2nd part (separately numbered) unpenalised, flag still falling and hit rider as he came past!


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

Proper enthusiasm and excitement in this commentry too, you can tell they love love love it


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

Neuf's gota strikingly cheeky face just like a certain Tamarillo...


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

WFP doing a fab job through sunken road. looks as though a lot of riders are choosing to do this as first 4* rather than Badminton or Burghley, interesting.


----------



## Katie_B (30 April 2011)

We need to get Boyd to work on the BBC, he talks a lot of sense and he delivers it in such a nice manner. I actually appear to be getting a bit of a crush on just his voice!

Foxy-Pitt is having to work quite hard to get this horse round but he is doing the job thus far...


----------



## wizoz (30 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Neuf's gota strikingly cheeky face just like a certain Tamarillo...
		
Click to expand...

and Seacookie too


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Vizslak said:



			Proper enthusiasm and excitement in this commentry too, you can tell they love love love it 

Click to expand...

yes exactly, that's what is missing from commentary over here. plus MT keeps getting it wrong, he's said "Rosie's Best" so many times i want to scream!
MP clear, 12.4 time.
WFP still going great.


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

WOnderful Will looks like a pony! Proper freaky looking little chap! Nice jump on him though.


----------



## NR99 (30 April 2011)

WFP foot perfect through the ducks in the lake


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

Katie_B, i think Boyd's too busy riding, but i agree! we need to find another Aussie to do it, love the accent!
Neuf going brilliantly. WFP really does have a bit of a favourite type, i think... clever horse at bank, super with knees up.


----------



## Vizslak (30 April 2011)

the lack of spectators compared to badders and burghley is weird!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

what's the logo on WFP's sleeves, anyone? 
lovely through farmyard. perfect.


----------



## wizoz (30 April 2011)

What happened to Stuart Buntine doing Badminton commentary, he was soooo funny?


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

kerilli said:



			what's the logo on wfp's sleeves, anyone? 
Lovely through farmyard. Perfect.
		
Click to expand...

hsbc


----------



## NR99 (30 April 2011)

WFP rode brilliantly through the hedges direct route?


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

yes, about the same number of spectators at an average 1-day here!
WFP goes direct at hedges, has to push a bit but it works.
lovely stride to penultimate and to last.
2 secs over, ends on 54.


----------



## welshchick (30 April 2011)

Yeah, that lovely horse reminds me a bit of Tamarillo and Seacookie!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

teapot said:



			hsbc 

Click to expand...

ah, thought so, thanks.

so, 
Mary, Mary, Clayton, Sinead, Hannah, WFP, Oli, Jessica, Boyd, Kim.


----------



## Katie_B (30 April 2011)

kerilli said:



			Katie_B, i think Boyd's too busy riding, but i agree! we need to find another Aussie to do it, love the accent!
Neuf going brilliantly. WFP really does have a bit of a favourite type, i think... clever horse at bank, super with knees up.
		
Click to expand...


We'll have to hope he comes over to the UK to compete then and we can grab him 

Just got a picture again to see WPF looking fab over the last couple of minutes of the course, he is just so amazingly stylish, and I really like the horse. I agree though that he does seem to have a very particular type that he likes, it obviously works though!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

ah, i'm in love with Boyd! or his voice, anyway.   loved Bobby's commentary too.


----------



## welshchick (30 April 2011)

Lovely, well done Mr Fox-Pitt!


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2011)

kentucky looks so lovely, got to get myself over there one year.


----------



## JCWHITE (30 April 2011)

Right, back to dressage, Adeline and Parziival has won I think,what a weekend!
Go Mary King though....


----------



## zefragile (30 April 2011)

That leader board has been well and truly shaken up! Good day for the Brits


----------



## Vickijay (30 April 2011)

Well done Mary, I want her to do well especially as I just found out I got a place in a jump clinic shes doing here in June, how excited am I!!!!!


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

Interview with Mary post her first ride here: http://www.eventingnation.com/samanthalclark/


----------



## Vickijay (30 April 2011)

teapot said:



			Interview with Mary post her first ride here: http://www.eventingnation.com/samanthalclark/

Click to expand...

Thanks for that, she always seems so lovely. I cant wait for the showjumping now (and my lesson with her!)


----------



## LEC (30 April 2011)

Bobby Costello went up for the US coaching job with Phillip Dutton.


----------



## Katie_B (30 April 2011)

I was just rudely dragged away from my lappy by the sound of hooves past my window. It appears as though somebody didn't bolt one of the stables properly and one of the lads took himself for a little stroll! Luckily his stomach rules his brain and he was straight into his field for a post dinner snack and was easy to catch. However I will find out who is responsible and use the opportunity to make a bigger deal out of it than it actually was 

Just wanted to say thanks for the commentary from everybody who had coverage, particularly as my broadband was typically temperamental


----------



## oldvic (30 April 2011)

Only saw the last few horses but what a star Jumbo's Jake is! He looked like he was on auto pilot but just didn't have time to assess the rails. He had a smile on his face the whole way. Mary was very brave on Urco - I'm glad there wasn't a Huntsman's Close towards the end! It looked a very good course.


----------



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

I'm very glad that you guys have kept the commentary on this thread going. I had to drag myself away as my sister is visiting and we had a nice meal planned. Tactical placing of the lappy meant that I saw most of Mary & William though, and I am thrilled with how awesome they went. Should be a good day for the Brits tomorrow  I can't wait!


----------



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

PS - does the Sj'ing start 3pm our time again tomorrow?


----------



## teapot (30 April 2011)

Puppy said:



			PS - does the Sj'ing start 3pm our time again tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

5pm


----------



## Puppy (30 April 2011)

Marvelous! All the more chance of me getting lots of work done


----------



## kerribabes (26 April 2012)

Bit random here but is Kentucky XC on tv again this year and what channels and times do you know?


----------



## Scoundrel (27 April 2012)

kerribabes said:



			Bit random here but is Kentucky XC on tv again this year and what channels and times do you know?
		
Click to expand...

nope but you can with a bit of digging get a live stream of the sj because its being shown on nbc in america


----------

